# can't get at the "gmupfitter.com...." link



## tembro (Mar 4, 2004)

There are many references throughout this site to check out the gmupfitter link, bulliten 27. Any idea how to access this? I've clicked on a dozen of these links, none of them work. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TEMBRO....I have posted that link a few times lately for the
plow prep info. Seems they have taken it down or moved it.

It was a secure site at 1 time............

I do have the 99 & up GM upfitter instructions for the plow prep
info if you need them...........geo
Let me know. Lots of pics and info


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Try this one
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2004_BB/2004_Light_Duty_Special_App.pdf


----------



## tembro (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the new link, it worked!


----------

